# Was kann ich mit meinem WoT Accout machen?



## Flipbo219 (10. März 2016)

**Auf Wunsch von Flipbo219 geschlossen**


Hallo Zusammen

Da ich seit nun fast einem Jahr nicht mehr spiele, habe ich mich gefragt was ich mit meinem Wargaming Account machen kann. 

Scheinbar verbietet Wargaming den Verkauf von Accounts ja wegen Betruggefahr:
Kontos verkaufen ist betrugerisch | Konto-Sicherheit | World of Tanks

Kann ich den also im Prinzip nur verrotten lassen?

Lg Philipp


----------



## Goldini50 (10. März 2016)

.... verschenken ? ^^


----------



## FkAh (10. März 2016)

Verkaufen oder halt nüscht machen. Was hattest du denn gedacht, was sonst noch geht? Für wohltätige Zwecke spenden? 

Wenn du deinen Namen vernünftig zensierst und alles weitere was auf Screenshots in einer Verkaufsanzeige auf dich schließen lässt, kann nichts passien.. und sollte der Account nach erfolgreichem Verkauf doch geblockt werden isset ja nicht mehr dein Problem.^^
Ich distanziere mich aber ausdrücklich von Verkäufen, da sie gegen die AGBs verstoßen.. wollt nur meinen Senf dazu da lassen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

So wie es aussieht bleibt nur die Tonne da die ja einen Verkauf nicht zulassen. Ist aber mittlerweile bei sehr vielen Anbietern so das der Account an den 1. Käufer gebunden ist und keine Übertragung zulässt.


----------



## Flipbo219 (10. März 2016)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> .... verschenken ? ^^



Ist klar. 



FkAh schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn gedacht, was sonst noch geht?



Um ehrlich zu sein keine Ahnung.. Hatte gehofft es gibt irgendeine "legale" Methode oder Schlupfloch seine *eigenen* Sachen zu verkaufen.



FkAh schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen Namen vernünftig zensierst und alles weitere was auf Screenshots in einer Verkaufsanzeige auf dich schließen lässt, kann nichts passieren.. und sollte der Account nach erfolgreichem Verkauf doch geblockt werden isset ja nicht mehr dein Problem.^^
> Ich distanziere mich aber ausdrücklich von Verkäufen, da sie gegen die AGBs verstoßen.. wollt nur meinen Senf dazu da lassen



Sage ich einfach besser nichts zu. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht bleibt nur die Tonne da die ja einen Verkauf nicht zulassen. Ist aber mittlerweile bei sehr vielen Anbietern so das der Account an den 1. Käufer gebunden ist und keine Übertragung zulässt.



Ja also das finde ich um Ehrlich zu sein ziemlich ätzend. Da pumpt man Jahrelang Geld in ein Free2Play (Was man dann natürlich im Endeffekt selber schuld ist) und kann am Ende wirklich *nichts* damit anfangen. Zumal es ja für die Anbieter kein Verlust wäre, wenn ich meinen Account an jemanden weitergebe der dann sein Geld in den Account stecken kann. Besser als einen weiteren toten Account zu haben der niemanden etwas bringt.


----------



## Jimiblu (10. März 2016)

Naja, du hast für dein geld ja auch ne gegenleistung bekommen (in form von ingame gegenständen, boosts etc.) also haste dein geld nicht umsonst 'in das spiel gepumpt'.


----------



## Goldini50 (10. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist aber mittlerweile bei sehr vielen Anbietern so das der Account an den 1. Käufer gebunden ist und keine Übertragung zulässt.



Schau dich mal bei ebay um, da verkaufen viele ihren WoT Acc. - also unmöglich ist das nicht  

nur so btw... *hust*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

Das Leute es trotzdem tun hat mit der angezeigten Sachlage ja wenig zu tun. Einbrüche sind auch verboten und die Zeitungen sind voll davon


----------



## Apojero (10. März 2016)

hau den einfach bei ebay rein, dabei natürlich darauf achten den namen zu zensieren und solche sachen wie avg dmg, winrate wenigstens teilweise zu zensieren damit es nicht möglich ist den account ausfindig zu machen. es wird zu 100% nichts passieren


----------



## Flipbo219 (10. März 2016)

So Freunde. Erstes Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich da jetzt meine Telefonnnummer eintrage, kann ich die danach einfach so wieder entfernen?
Oder muss ich mir jetzt besser noch eine PrepaidKarte zulegen?

Edit:

Es geht scheinbar auch ohne Nummer:

Um die Änderung so schnell wie möglich abschließen zu können, sendet bei eurer Anfrage bitte direkt die folgenden Informationen mit. Damit können wir sicher gehen, dass es sich um euer Konto handelt.

-Name des Internetanbieters zum Zeitpunkt der Accountregistrierung

-Name der Stadt in der die Registrierung des Accounts erfolgte

-Telefonnummer (wenn vorhanden)

-Einen Zahlungsnachweis (sofern Zahlungen vorgenommen wurden)

Der Zahlungsnachweis muss in Form eines Fotos oder Screenshots sein und sollte von einer möglichst alten Zahlung gemacht werden. Dazu könnt ihr uns ein Foto/Screenshot eures Online Bankings, des PayPal Accounts, der Telefonrechnung, des Kontoauszuges oder der Kreditkartenabrechnung senden.

Die neue E-Mail Adresse, die mit eurem Konto verbunden werden sollte

Muss ich jetzt wohl mal mein  PayPal durchsuchen


----------



## -Shorty- (10. März 2016)

*4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte

*

Kauf/Verkauf von Spiele-Accounts
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=showrules

Nutz Goggle und lösch das hier lieber.


----------



## FkAh (10. März 2016)

Er sucht hier weder einen Account zum Kaufen noch hat er seinen Account zum Verkauf angeboten sondern nur gefragt was man mit seinem Account machen kann und da geht das Thema nunmal schnell in Richtung Accountverkauf.

Verscherbel das Ding bei eBay, freu dich und jut ist.


----------



## Flipbo219 (10. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> *4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Habe ich da in einem meiner Beiträge gegen verstoßen? Ist ja jetzt auch egal, Thema hat sich ja geklärt.

Danke nochmal an alle!


----------



## -Shorty- (10. März 2016)

Naja, um Hilfe zum befolgen der AGB's ging ja nicht unbedingt. Auslegungssache, aber grad die "Helfer" kann es treffen.


----------



## Flipbo219 (10. März 2016)

Okay. Wenn ich hier jetzt keinen in die Pfanne hauen will - Wie kann ich den Thread löschen?


----------



## -Shorty- (10. März 2016)

Notfalls direkt an nen Mod wenden, auch wenn es verrückt klingt.


----------

